# Removing Tailor's Chalk



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

I have a suit that still has some white markings on the jacket from the tailor's chalk. Any specific advice on how to get it off?


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Rub it with a bit of cloth from elsewhere on the garment -- say, the underside of a sleeve. It should come right out.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Manton is right but you should also rebuke your tailor for his carelessness in such a presentation.


----------



## Clint (Feb 1, 2006)

put a little steam on it....from youre iron...dont rub it...you could damage the fabric.....steam will lift the chalk.


Clint

I make suits


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Clint_
> 
> put a little steam on it....from youre iron...dont rub it...you could damage the fabric.....steam will lift the chalk.
> 
> ...


Do you mean I should press the iron onto the chalk marks or hold it just above the cloth?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

We usually use a brush - wisk broom type. 
And no, don't press the iron onto it.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Clint (Feb 1, 2006)

on the fabric.....its a little tricky....Alexander is also correct....use a brush its a little safer...

Clint

I make Suits


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

Tailors use 2 types of chalk, wax or clay. Wax chalk leaves an "oily" mark. Brushing and a little heat/steam work but sometimes leaves a dark residue line from the wax. This shows up on light color cloth. If a mark remains, scratch it off with your finger nail, it will be gone but not always permanently. Clay chalk marks need a touch of water and gentle brushing or rubbing with cloth, but no heat or steam.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome, Mr. Despos. We appreciate your sharing your insights, experience & expertise.


----------

